# Trudnoća i porod > Trudnoća i sve što ona (do)nosi >  kako znati da je billa lažna menstruacija??

## mare.c

cure, kako znati da je lažma... koliko od vas su je imale a bile trudne?

----------


## mačkulina

> cure, kako znati da je lažma... koliko od vas su je imale a bile trudne?


pa po obilatosti i po trajanju.

Lažne menstruacije su većinom sukrvice ili mala krvarenja a traju dan-dva...

po tome. Ako misliš da imaš lažnu mengu napravi test za trudnoću ili vadi Beta HCG hormon

----------


## mare.c

ni sama ne znam.. nisam ni znala da postoje tako da ne znam jesam li ju imala ili ne.
inače samo upišem prvi dan a ne obraćam pažnju na duljinu trajanja i obilnost, otkad smo krenuli na bebu tek sad primjećujem, ovaj put je trajala 2 i po dana.. prvo je kasnila 5 dana i pravila am dva testa i oba bila minus..
ma pričekat ću sljedeću.. vjerovatno je sve ok

----------


## mačkulina

ako si radila test i to dva i oba su bila minus onda trebaš otići doktoru..možda ti se nešto sa hormonima poremetilo... ili izvaditi Betu HCG ona ti je 100% točan detektor trudnoće

----------


## mare.c

cure jel imala koja m a bila trudna??

----------


## riba26

Ja sam postirala istu temu nedavno.. ja sam uvijek čitala na internet da se to može dogodit, ali nisam vjerovala dok se meni nije dogodilo!

Imala sam menzis 12.12.2008... i onda opet 19.01.2009 i trajalo je puni 7 dana. Izgledalo je kao pravi menzis. Točno 2 tjedna nakon ovog zadnjeg menzisa, dobila sam sve simptome rane trudnoće (vrtoglavica, mučnina bez povračanja, veliki umor).... ali nisam mislila da sam trudna jer sam imala dugi menzis 2 tjedna prije! Napokon, čekala sam još tjedan dana i uzela sam test i pokazao je odma pozitiv!!

Kad sam išla ginekologu prošli tjedan, rekao mi je da sam malo više od 8 tjedana trudna... zamisli! A krvarenje? To je bilo navodno krvarenje od implantacije.. ali ipak je to meni čudno jer sam čitala da takvo krvarenje samo traje dan, dva... ali eto, pregledao me i napravio ultrazvuk i sve je u redu.. pa baš čudno.

----------


## rachica

za početak, riba 26 čestitam na trudnoći!ovo je zaista nevjerojatno..i sama sam u istoj dilemi, smo što mi je menga bila kraća nego inače, stalno sam umorna, i osjećam gotovo svakodnevno neke senzacije u donjem dijelu trbuha, kao grčeve pred O, a znam da je još rano za nju..i poremeno me naglo uhvati mučnina..nisam ni sama pametna kaj da radim, ak ću izdržati pričekat ću sljedeću M ako dođe...mare.c  u istoj smo situaciji...

----------


## mare.c

rachica...nadam se da će bit plus i kod tebe i kod mene..što prije

----------


## rachica

Ija se nadam, a tko zna možda smo i već T.  :Laughing:  al ne znam možda rekreativno nabacim testić, čisto da odagnam sumnju s ove čudne M??

----------


## mare.c

ma ja neću pi pi.. prvo mi je kasnila 5 dana, dva testa bila negativna a onda došla i ošla za 2dana... možda je ako jer sam prehlađena..

neću moći vidjeti još jedan minus.. ali tebi držim fige za plus

----------


## rachica

ma bude, bit će, želim da ti se što prije ostvari..pričekat ću još par dana, ak budu i dalje neki simptomi prisutni, onda ću ga fakat napraviti, ni ja ne želim ugledati minus ...

p.s. sad sam pojela voćni jogurt i opet mi je nešto mučno..

----------


## mare.c

rachica..ima novosti?

----------


## rachica

Nema, mare c. . nisam ga još napravila, nekako me strah da se ne razočaram, po cijele dane sam umorna, u bilo koje doba dana bez obzira na vrijeme vani..mislim da ću ga napravit u subotu..valjda ...tak da se mogu skoncentrirat na novi ciklus..kod tebe?

----------


## stellita

pa samo napravite test.....u vecini slucajeva sto je cak preko 70% zene imaju spontani pobacaj i prije nego saznaju da su trudne  dakle negdje oko 5-6tj trudnoce. To se onda protumaci kao zakasnjela menstruacija a zapravo je ciscenje trudnoce. Mogucnost da je netko trudan a da i dalje krvari kao ciklus je isto velika. Zato cure odvazite se i ucinite taj test i odite obavezno ginekologu. Krvarenje van termina nikada ne mora biti bezazleno.


 :Heart:  

Tuga je zid izmedju dva vrta.

----------


## mare.c

negativa...

----------


## rachica

I kod mene također...dobro, sad bar znam, da mogu krenut dalje, nema veze, valjda jednom bude..

----------


## airad1986

cure evo i ja tu nova...e ovako na putu do mora me hvatala užasna mučnina, pa smo nekoliko puta morali stajati, sljedeći dan sam imala jaku glavobolju i povraćala i proljev imala, nakon toga zatvor i bolovi u donjem dijelu trbuha, i natečene grudi i malo malo pa trčim na wc..napravim ja tri testa za trudnoću i negativna,  a sad dobila mjesečnicu i nije obilna kao što inače bude nego svjetlo crvene boje ...je  li moguće da sam trudna iako mi testovi za trudnoću nisu pokazali? :?

----------


## RozaGroza

Nakon koliko dana od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije si radila test? Ili nakon koliko dana od nezaštičenog odnosa?

----------


## icyoh

S L sam dobila 2 menge, a bila trudna.
Iako su bile drukčije nego inače - manje obilne i kraće.

A test nije 100% pouzdan. No ako si ih napravila nekoliko, a svi su negativni, onda mislim da ne izgleda preoptimistično nažalost.

----------


## dani1

Eto ja sam u trečoj trudnoči imala dvije normalne-malo manje obilate menstruacije. Izostala je tek treča i tad sam tek posumnjala i napravila test i šokirala se. Šok je proša i sad sam sretna i čekam nestrpljivo jer mi je na samom kraju već i teško s dvoje malih klinaca, ali komentari su bili pa kako nisan skužila. I meni je to bilo smiješno i nevjerojatno da netko nije svjestan da je u drugom stanju, dok se to nije dogodilo i meni, ali eto sve je moguće.

----------


## malena88

Pozdrav,

imam pitanje. dobila sam 'mengu' 24.08. i bila je 1 dan. hm..bezbolna i kratka. znaci neka lazna 
10.09. sam dobila mengu, bolna i normalne dužine 
ali sada 30.09. sam opet dobila nakon 2,5 tjedna koja je trajala oko dan, dan i pol. opet bezbolna. napravila sam dva testa i oba su bila negativna. kakve su šanse da je trudnoća?  ili možda ipak nije? 
ništa mi se cudno ne dogadja osim sto imam konstantne glavobolje i malo ko vrtoglavice. hmmmm... :?  :?

----------


## jelena.O

ja sam u prvoj imala krvarenje 10 dana, i niko nije skužio dao mi doktor Stedirile za zaustavi krvarenje, pa opet neke stvari na ga napravi, skužila tek nakon 3.5 mjeseca, slučajno na ultrazvuku

----------


## anny

e ovako nova sam ovdje...pa da vas samo nešto priupitam ..puno bi pomoglo
zadnju sam menstruaciju imala 29.9..i evo na 27.dan ciklusa dobila sam mengu sad 25.10.(s tim da sam uzela postk.kontracepc. 2 pilule triquilar pošto sam imala odnos u plodne dane,početak -.-) 
no menga je puno čudnija nego inače ..jedno 4 dana trajala, na ulošku skoro ništa,ali kad sam išla na wc curila sam 
kasnije sve slabije..pa sam 29.10.napravila test clear blue i bio je negativan... nisam sigurna da li je riječ o lažnoj :/ a nemam svog ginekologa da odem na ultrazvuk ili tako što...
možda da napravim još jedan test.. ali ovaj koji sam napravila bio je 31.dan poslije zadnje menge.tako da bi trebao prilično biti točan (sad ne znam koliko antibiotici utjeću na rezultat) ..

----------


## Eta Eridani

Prvo, isprike na dizanju teme iz prahistorije. Vidim da curi prije mene nitko nije odgovorio, možda se sad nađe neka dobra duša.  :Smile: 

Pa krenimo...

Menstruaciju dobila 11.6., 23. dan ciklusa (inače dolazi točno 29. dan, ponekad 28., ali nikad ovoliko ranije). Trajala je točno 3 dana, bila je jako obilna i bolna (kao i inače). Jedina razlika je bila u trajanju - inače mi traje 6-7 dana (prva 3 obilnije, a onda "gnjavi" zadnjih par dana, slabija je). Ovoga puta je trajala točno 3 dana i naglo stala, niti kapljica nakon toga. 

Ali ne bih ništa bila posumnjala da dva dana nakon toga nisam bila na ultrazvuku grudi i doktorica je prokomentirala kako je čudno što su mi grudi još uvijek naotečene i bolne, a menstruacija je prošla. I onda mi je sinulo - stvarno, inače se vrate u normalu čim dobijem men., a sad su još uvijek kao u pms-u. 

I tu je moj panici sklon um počeo razmišljati o mogućoj lažnoj menstruaciji.

Testove nisam radila odmah, nego sam pričekala "kašnjenje" menstruacije (dakle, kao da ovo uopće nije bila men.), nekoliko dana nakon dana kad sam je redovno trebala dobiti. Gravignost mini je pokazao minus 32. dan, Intim plus je pokazao minus 33. dan. Oba testa napravila sam ujutro, prva mokraća, srednji mlaz, sve po p.s.-u. 

Mislila sam da sam mirna, a onda prije dva dana - opet menstruacija. Ili "menstruacija". Sutra opet radim test. 

Izluđena sam do maksimuma, muž mi kaže da si sama to izazivam živciranjem. U Zagrebu nemam ginekologa, planiram u privatni laboratorij na provjeru bete.

Što mislite - trudna/nije trudna?

Znam i sama da mi do vađenja bete ne može nitko ništa reći, ali eto... da se negdje izjadam i skratim si muke. 

I, recimo da i sutra test bude negativan - zar je moguće da tri testa napravljena s takvim razmakom pokažu lažno negativan rezultat?

----------


## koksy

Nemam bas iskustva s laznom mengom ali znam da se moze dogoditi da menga dode dvaput u ciklusu, dogadalo se i meni. Cesto je uzrok bio stres, bolest ili neka promjena klime. Jesi bila mozda na moru il tako nesto nedavno?

Vec sam par puta pisala ovdje kako su meni u prvoj trudnoci svi testovi bili negativni sve do 7. tj, trudnoce. Cak i oni kod ginekologa tako da je i to moguce. Definitivno vadi betu i posjeti ginekologa.
Sretno!

----------


## Eta Eridani

Hvala ti na brzom odgovoru. 

Na moru nisam bila, ali bilo je nekih stresnih situacija na poslu. Doduše, nije da već milijun puta nisam bila pod stresom, ali nikad se to nije odrazilo na ciklus. 

Nego, negdje sam pročitala da nekad čak i provjera bete može biti negativna ako je prerano, je li to moguće?

----------


## ardnas

ne to nije moguće, beta, ako je pozitivna to je to, ali miora rasti duplo za 48 sati....

----------


## mimi 25

Posumljala da sam opet trudna, 
dobila mentruaciju,
odahnula,
i sad naisla na ovu temu  :Shock: ...................
Ali, ne, ne......nije nam jos u planu :Razz:

----------


## koksy

> Posumljala da sam opet trudna, 
> dobila mentruaciju,
> odahnula,
> i sad naisla na ovu temu ...................
> Ali, ne, ne......nije nam jos u planu


Mozda grijesim ali ja sam shvatila da zene koje su sklone imati mengu u trudnoci imaju ju u svakoj...

----------


## mimi 25

Ne grijesis, ne, tako je to  :Grin: 
(nemam pojma, samo se nadam)

----------


## mimi 25

Ma ustvari mi je cudno jer me cijelo vrijeme prate neke mucnine. Dvije veceri prije nego sam dobila mi je bilo dosta slabo, bas mucnina sli bez povracanja. Treci dan popodne mi je isto bilo mucno i taj dan sam dobila M. Ali, evo i sada nakon 4 dana meni je jos mucno.
A M je normalna, kao i prije.
Ne znam, valjda su to ove vrucine, dojenje i nespavanje ucinile svoje....
Ili je MM opet ucinio svoje!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mimi 25

I sada sam mjerila temperaturu, 37.00  :Confused: 
Ma tko me je tjerao na ovu temu  :Grin: 
Nista, i dalje sam  :Cool:

----------


## alef

Jedva nadjoh temu koja me zanima... A opet nisam pametnija nakon citanja...
M sam imala prije 2 sedmice, normalnu osim sto je dosla puno prerano, 22 dc. I sad evo vec tri dana imam sve simptome koje sam imala u prve dvije trudnoce... 
Mislim da mi nema druge nego po test

----------


## bubekica

Alef  :fige:

----------


## alef

Kod mene izgleda ipak nije bila lazna. Test negativan. Jedino ako simptome nije moguce imati sedam dana nakon zaceca, dok test jos ne moze registrirati trudnocu. Al fakat mi je cudno. Sve identicno prvim dvjema trudnocama - a nikad van njih nisam imala slicnih simptoma...

----------


## bubekica

*alef* simptomi trudnoce krecu s porastom bhcg, tako da - uvijek mozes otici vaditi krv ako si jako znatizeljna. ako si strpljiva, cekaj  :Smile:

----------


## nespremna

... pozdrav.. nova sam i zabrinuta
 mislim da mi je upravo završila druga "lažna menga"
ovako... ciklusi su mi redoviti, točno 30 dana već godinama
imala sam mengu 1.5. i oko 15.5. počela osjećati "simptome pms-a" i postalo mi jako čudno jer su počeli biti intenzivniji nego ikad, natekle grudi, naglo sam natekla sva (prije toga sam smršavila još koju kilu, bavim se tenisom i tae bo aerobikom) , počela osjećati kronočni umor, zatvor, ekstremni apetit, a neznam šta bi to bilo baš to što mi se jede, teška bit sama sebi, bolovi dolje... i ja pomislila da sam trudna... i napravila 2 testa (bzvz jer je ionako bilo prerano) i 29.5. imala kod ginekologa termin. otišla i sve ispričala, on hladno rekao da čekam da mi menga izostane pa se javim jer on još ništa ne vidi ( a i kako bi ako sam bila tada možda 2 tj trudna). i ja dobila mengu 30.5., bila još oskudnija nego onače (inače su mi tri, četiri dana jer se "pročišćavam" kroz znoj i svakodnevene treninge valjda), menga prošla i meni "simptomi PMS-a" kroz cijeli 6. mjesec, i dalje dobivam lagano na kilaži kao da mi se voda nakuplja u tijelu, umor i lijenost, i dobila 1.7. mengu bez boli, jedva 3 dana... i sad gotova i opet isti osjećaj u tijelu... pa me sad zanima dali da napravim test jer fakat imam intuiciju da sam trudna... slika i prilika sam svoje mame po fizičkoj građi, a mama je tek slučajno s 3,5 mjeseca trudnoće saznala da je trudna jer je imala normalne, redovite menge...???
ispričavam se što sam zagnjavila, hvala

----------


## tangerina

A gle, ja bih na tvom mjestu napravila test, da znam. Jer da se mislim oko toga puno, kasnila bi mi menga od silnog mišljenja i napetosti. Sad više nije prerano (ali ne trebaju ti dva, koliko znam ti testovi su prilično pouzdani)

----------


## bubekica

Naravno - napravi test! Sretno!

----------


## nespremna

hvala na savjetimaa... ma budem, ali malo me strah rezultata jer bi fakat bilo neplanirano  :Smile:

----------


## Tomka

tvoj mi je komentar jako pomogao.. još nigdje nisam pročitala da je tako nešto moguće.. sumnjam da sam trudna, ali prije točno 3 dana dobila m i još mi traje. normalna je.. isto kao i svaka do sad.. došla mi je i na vrijeme.. i sad sva zbunjena :S

----------


## Tomka

cao.. nova sam ovdje i u sve ovo se slabo kužim. 8.9. sam imala spolni odnos za vrijeme pliodnih dana.. sumnjala sam da sam trudna.. jer sam imala jutarnje mučnine nakon 10-tak dana od spolnog odnosas.. ali sam menstruaciju dobila neki dan 28.9. i traje mi normalno.. ja sad više neznam da li je to normalno i jesam li trudna?? molim za pomoć..

----------


## ZO

kako da ti netko ovdje odgovori da li si trudna?
na to ti odgovor može dati samo test ili ginekolog
to što si imala odnose za vrijeme plodnih dana ne jamči trudnoću
ako ne želiš ostati trudna ipak se zaštitite, a ako želiš nadam se da ćeš je ostvariti što prije

----------


## SANJA 1

> kako da ti netko ovdje odgovori da li si trudna?
> na to ti odgovor može dati samo test ili ginekolog
> to što si imala odnose za vrijeme plodnih dana ne jamči trudnoću
> ako ne želiš ostati trudna ipak se zaštitite, a ako želiš nadam se da ćeš je ostvariti što prije


dan cure
ovako imam istih problema...nikako da se ohrabrim i da si uzmem test ipak imam 20 godina ... :Shock:  
29,12 imala sam mengu i na staru godinu mi je zavrsila sto mi je malo nemoguce...posto mi je puno vise traje cak do 5-6 dana i bude obilnija menga ...ciklus mi traje 28 dana i uvijek dode na vrijeme  tada mi je bila kasnila 5 dana .... nema veze nisam toliko obracala pozornost na to posto sam ipak dobila...da bi mi se ovo dogodilo opet sam dobila 12,01 znaci ovaj mjesec 15 dana ranije sto me zaprepastilo i to nije mi obilna pomalo curi i nije tamna kao i inace  a ja i zarucnik nismo se pazili  ni prosli mjesec i sada ono nije vadio itd.... u vrijeme plodnih dana a odnosi su nam cesti i to minimalno po dva puta svaka 2 ili 3 dana....
pomagajte plis....
dal moram se odvaziti i uzeti test il sta  dali je ovo tzv. lazna menstruacija.... bdw. zavrsila mi je  sinoc ...i zadnjih mjesec dana udebljala sam se 5 kilograma a grudi su mi nenormalno natecene.... pomagajte

----------


## Neli

SANJA1, svakako napraviti test... simptomi su ti svakako sumnjivi, ali ti nitko ovdje ne može "postaviti dijegnozu" na daljinu...
sretno!

----------


## amy 82

pozdav cure... dali je neko imao istu ili slicnu situaciju kao ja... prije 7 dana mi kasnila m. i ja uradim test i + ja  :Very Happy:  ali nakon dva dana dobijem kao m. koja je bila nista drugacuja od ostali... i odma uradim test ponovo i -... krvakenje je prestalo a ja ne znama sta da radim dali da idem ginekologu ili uradim ponovo test...dali se nekom desilo nesto slicno???

----------


## Andjeo1512

Bokic cure !
Evo  i ja sam nova  :Smile: 
Ovako ja i decko zelimo bebu. zadnja mi je bila 23.12.izracunali mi i plodne dane i bacili se na posao. meni ciklus obicno traje 24 dana i dodje meni menga za tocno 24 dana ali to je bilo nesto kao zadnja 2 dana smedje i slabo.Trajalo je samo 2 dana.Dakle bole me grudi uzasno narasle su za 1 broj.bolovi dolje i grcevi.osjecaj kao da cu dobit... e proslo je tjedan dana od one " slabe menge " i jucer navece me pocelo dolje bolit jako i u noci mi dodje normalna menga..jel imao neko mozda takvih problema.
Malo sam zbunjena.. Hvala :/

----------


## cate2

Pozdrav imam pitanje:Dakle dobila sam menstruaciju prije dva dana bila jr bolna kao i obicno ali je trajala jedva dva dana,jedan dan jene previse obilna.Inace moj ciklus nije uvijek redovit na 28,29 dana vec ravno mjesec dana pa iza tog ovisi dan dva tri.E sad zanima me jel moguce da da sam trudna?

----------


## Mamina trkacica

Drage cure Zelim vam svima veliki +! Meni ciklus uvijek Traje 30-32 dana. I sada sam dobila 28. Dan! Za mene je to doista rano i cudno, uglavnom trajala je 3 dana i nemogu rec da Nije bila obilna, bolovi u stomaku, muka, zgaravica, umor. Sad sam naisla na te teme o laznim menstruacijama da mi da snage da uradim taj testic, a Bas se bojim -, nekako imam osjecaj da sam trudna...da li je to uopce moguce?

----------


## nanimira

Da,moguće je  :Smile:  Poznajem barem 3 cure kojima se to dogodilo pa su pale u trans kad su saznale da su trudne. Držim fige da bude +  :Smile:

----------


## Mamina trkacica

Hvala ti, i ja se nadam. Listam Po forumu, jer sam tako nervozna nikako docekat onih 14 dana od zaceca da uradim Test (tako Sam Bar procitala da se mora toliko cekati), ah doce i to, mada Traje kao vjecnost  :Wink:

----------


## taki

Meni je treci dan i stala je ali to je od stresa

----------


## Happy Woman

cao cure! ovako ja sam imala maenstruaciju  kasnila mi je 5 dana.menstruacija mi je prosla prije 3 dana nisam je imala nikako i jutros ustanem kad imam sta da vidim ponovo krvarenje!sta vi mislite o tobe sta bi trebala uraditi?d li je moguca trudnoca ?

----------


## marijamaja

Pozdrav svima...
Molim vas, savjetujte me...imam 27 godina i normalne spolne odnose sa dečkom bez zaštite,iako on ne svršava u mene,par puta se samo znalo dogoditi...u zadnjih mjesec dana primjetila sam tokom dva spolna odnosa da na kraju istih po mom spolnom organu ostane sa vanjske strane njegove sperme.E sad,želimo bebu al to ne forsamo,ja sam se ponadala par puta i test je bio negativan...imam neredovne menstruacije,bila sam kod gin. i rekla je da je samnom sve ok.
Nakon zadnje menge koju sam imala 04.09. primjetila sam da sam u plodnim danima po nabujalim cicama i iscjetku,nakon tri dana je prošlo,ali mi onda opet narasle cice,tvrde,malo bole pa ne bole,piškim svakih 10ak min i nemogu dugo trpjeti jer imam osjećaj da će mi se mjehur rasprsnuti,napravila test al je bio negativan,bojim se da nisam uranila sa testom...neobično mi je to što mi cice budu takve samo dan dva pred mengu i tokom ovulacije.Prije tri dana on je svršio u mene,ali od toga nisam mogla ostat trudna već.Danas sam prokrvarila sa 11.10.-im ali i dalje sumnjam da se nešto ne događa..postoji li mogućnost da sam zatrudnila od odnosa prije kad sam primjetila spermu po sebi.
Simptomi su znači: povećane grudi koje su svi oko mene primjetili  :Smile:  ,ful tvrde kad ih pipnem,bolne na dodir, probadanje u jajnicima i križobolja koja mi se javljala nakon zadnje ovulacije do danas,učestalo mokrenje....ili možda jednostavno ne želim odustati i shvatiti da umišljam :/
Hvala vam unaprijed

----------


## Lisbon

Pozdraav,ja sam nova ovdje  :Smile:  Marijamaja,naravno da postoji mogucnost da si trudna s obzirom da je on svrsio u tebe,ali to tek nakon 7 tjedana mozes sigurno znati. Znam slucajeve gdje je menstruacija nastupila normalno, a nakon tjedan dana se ustanovila trudnoca. Ima nade !  :Smile:

----------


## emina123

> Pozdraav,ja sam nova ovdje  Marijamaja,naravno da postoji mogucnost da si trudna s obzirom da je on svrsio u tebe,ali to tek nakon 7 tjedana mozes sigurno znati. Znam slucajeve gdje je menstruacija nastupila normalno, a nakon tjedan dana se ustanovila trudnoca. Ima nade !


pozz curee M mi kasnila 12 dana idanas kad sam ustala pokazalo mi je malo krvi ali nije kao obicna M nekako je blijede crvene boje imam mucnine bez povracanja bolove u stomaku..da li je moguce da sam trudna hvalaa

----------


## marina111

zdravo svima zelila bih vas zamoliti ako itko zna dali moze biti menstruacija 2 mjeseca onako 3 do 4 dana da traje a da sam trudna imam ojecaj taj neki i non stop idem na wc...glava me ponekd boli i imam mucnine malo i jako sam umorna non stoop bih spavala dali je moguce da sam trudna hvala vam unprijed!!!!

----------


## maja1992

Evo cure i ja sam nova i javljam se kao i vecina vas s istim ili slicnim problemom. U braku sam 3 mjeseca i trudimo se za bebu mjesecnica mi je bila redovna kao svicarski sat na svaki 30 dana medutiom zadnje dvje su mi cudne jako... pevo je trebala doc 18.9 a dosla je 20.9 i trajala je 2 dana onak normalno je curilo i 3 dan skoro nista malo prljalo gace a sad zanjnja je trebala doc 20.10 a dosla je 26.10 i ktome je trajala 1 dan da je curila a ostala tri bi je vidjela samo ak se obrisem isza pisanja znaci nije nis izlazilo na gacice test sam radila 24.10 i bio je negativan radila sam ga popodne i bila je neka jeftinija varijanta neki 20 kn sam ga platila... nemam neke odredene simtome trudnpoce osim sto mi se pisa cesce neg icace...

----------


## marina111

Zdravo svima e ovako ja bih zelila ako mi neko moze pomoci moj problem je sledeci mega mi je uvijek bila normalna prid kraj mjeseca dode ali zad je dvije nisu mi redovne i ne boli me stomak kao priije i traje 3 dAna ali smede i sise su m se jako promjenile mega otide one malo spadnu i odma narastu radil sam prosli mjesec test ali je negativan imam mucnine i jako me bole sise nekad mi se nesto jede posebno i non stop sam gladna a imam megu ako mogu reci da je mega posto u jek je imam sedam dana a sad 3 samo dana ako mi neko moze pomoci hvalla

----------


## twister

Otici na kontrolu ginekologu? Grudi i apetit su simptomi i predmenustrualnog sindroma, tako da je najbolje skoknuti ljekaru. Sve je moguce od obicne prehlade, trudnoce pa do hormonalnog disbalansa...jedini pravi odgovor i rijesenje ce ti dat ljekar.

----------


## marina111

Nisam bas u mogucnosti do doktora oticia.i jos jedno pita je nadam se da nisam dosadna ako mi ta mega prode kako mogu odma mogu imati simtome mege umala sam je prije sedmice i sad su mi opet narasle sice povracami se pomalo i stomake boli strasnu isto da cu sad dobiti hvalla unaprijed na oddg znam da mi vi nemozete pomoci ali nemam skim o tome razgovarAti pa sam se vama obeatila

----------


## Kalemaja

Pozdrav curke! Ja sam nova i čitam malo tu po forumu vezano baš uz ovu temu o menstruaciji u trudnoći. Prije sam se nadala uvijek + a do danas mi je bilo svejedno dok mi na poslu nisu rekli da nisam možda trudna...Što se ustvari dogodilo? Imam mengu već 5 dana, krvarenje je bilo obilno prva 3 kao i inače. Jučer i danas sam doručkovala oko 7 sati i nakon dva sata rigoleto i to je trajalo neka 2, 3 sata dok nisam došla k sebi...primjetila sam da mi ne pašu u to vrijeme kava i cigarete. Sutra idem vadit beta hcg. Nadam se iako me uvijek do sada plašio - jer sam taj test radila već 2,3 uta i svaki put bi bio negativan...Jel me može tko ikako utješiti? Pliz help!

----------


## ijana

Pozdrav cure,evo ja sam nova ovdje imam neke dileme pa da vas pitam za savjet,mozda je netko bio u slicnoj situaciji ,27.9 trebala sam dobit menstruaciju medjutim bila je prisutna samo 1 dan,28.9 al popračeno jakim bolovima u ledjima ,jajnicima i želucu,radila 2 testa u popodnevnim satima jucer 01.10. I negativna su ,molim savjet ,radim opet test i kad ??jer sam narucena tek pod kraj mj.na pregled

----------


## ijana

Pozdrav Imam pitanje mozda je netko bio u sličnoj Imam pitanje mozda je netko bio u sličnoj situaciji pa mi može odg.trebala sam situaciji pa mi može odg.trebala sam dobit menstruaciju 27.9 no imala sam ju dobit menstruaciju 27.9 no imala sam ju samo 1 dan,28.9 i drugi dan mala kapljica samo 1 dan,28.9 i drugi dan mala kapljica kod pišanja,radila sam 2 testa popodne i kod pišanja,radila sam 2 testa popodne i oba su bila negativna mozda sam pa oba su bila negativna mozda sam pa prerano radila?ima tko isto iskustvo??al prerano radila?ima tko isto iskustvo??al popračeno bolovima u ledjima,jajnicima i popračeno bolovima u ledjima,jajnicima i želucu

----------


## Optimisticna

Možda je kakva upala jajnika ako tako bole leđa, jajnici i želudac. Ne vjerujem da si trudna, jer testovi pokazuju negativno a i bilo je krvarenje u dane kad si trebala dobiti mengu. Ja bih se javila ginu.

----------


## ijana

zdrav Pozdrav Imam pitanje mozda je netko bio u sličnoj Imam pitanje mozda je netko bio u sličnoj situaciji pa mi može odg.trebala sam situaciji pa mi može odg.trebala sam dobit menstruaciju 27.9 no imala sam ju dobit menstruaciju 27.9 no imala sam ju samo 1 dan,28.9 i drugi dan mala kapljica samo 1 dan,28.9 i drugi dan mala kapljica kod pišanja,radila sam 2 testa popodne i kod pišanja,radila sam 2 testa popodne i oba su bila negativna mozda sam pa oba su bila negativna mozda sam pa prerano radila?ima tko isto iskustvo??al prerano radila?ima tko isto iskustvo??al popračeno bolovima u ledjima,jajnicima i želucu,dal je to bila lažna?

----------


## ijana

zdrav Pozdrav Imam pitanje mozda je netko bio u sličnoj Imam pitanje mozda je netko bio u sličnoj situaciji pa mi može odg.trebala sam situaciji pa mi može odg.trebala sam dobit menstruaciju 27.9 no imala sam ju dobit menstruaciju 27.9 no imala sam ju samo 1 dan,28.9 i drugi dan mala kapljica samo 1 dan,28.9 i drugi dan mala kapljica kod pišanja,radila sam 2 testa popodne i kod pišanja,radila sam 2 testa popodne i oba su bila negativna mozda sam pa oba su bila negativna mozda sam pa prerano radila?ima tko isto iskustvo??al prerano radila?ima tko isto iskustvo??al popračeno bolovima u ledjima,jajnicima i želucu,dal je to bila lažna?

----------


## ijana

Idem u pon.doktoru,zvala ja nju i rekla mi da su to simptomi trudnoce i da je prerano da test pokaže,pa reko idem ja pitat mozda je netko imao slicno iskustvo!

----------


## ijana

Idem u pon,a sumnjivo mi jer nikad tak nisam imala 1 dan,a i dalje bolijkoda cu svaki tren dobit mengu

----------


## sweetcat84

Cao cure
Treba mi hitno vasa pomoc.
Ja i moj muz zelimo jednu bebu i pokusavamo evo vec pola godine i sad sam se nadala da je uspelo jer je M. Kasnila 6 dana inace mi stize uvek 23 najdalje 24 ali ovaj mesec je stigla 29.01.15 i neverovatne grceve i bolove imam jedan test sam radila prije 3 dana ali nazalost negativan a i M. Je nekako cudna nije ko inace. Hvala u napried  :Smile:

----------


## Mare.19

Stara je tema ali imam pitanje pa se nadam da ce se nac dobra dusa da mi odgovori, nemam iskustva sa laznom mengom ali prosli mjesec sam dobila ali je je trajalo samo tri dana i bile su samo neke male mrljice na ulosku i dobila sam opet ovaj mjesec samo sto me sad bolilo i drugi dan menge i imala sam mucnine pa me zanima dali to moze biti to ili?

----------


## bibi2910

dobardan, evo ja sam ovdje nova i dobro bi mi došao neki savjet.. dobila sam mengu dva dana prije a već 4 godine imam redovan ciklussmo da vam kažem.. i po sebi sam vidjela neke promjene al sam misla trebam dobiti pa se zbog toga čudno osjećam.. prvi dan sam imala jako malo krvi do navečer a to mi je bilo čudno jer sam osjetila da se nesto cudno dogada da nije to to (jer meni traje 5 dana i prva 3 su jako veliki bolovi i grčevi i dosta je obilna često ne mogu iz kreveta ustat od bolova i znam završiti na hitnoj) 2. dan je bila vrlo slaba pokazaa se i jako je svijetla bila i zavrsila je.. to mi se nikada nije ogodila iako sam bila izložena veikom stresu unzad 2 godine uvijek je bila redovna i normalna..

da li da napravim test i koliko da pričekam..jer pojavila se i jutarnja mučnina i umor i ojetljve grud

----------


## Ankicabakica

Dobila sam normalnu menstruaciju 22.09. Koja je bila cudna i popracena jakom zgaravicom, nakon toga se nastavilo sa smedim ponekad roskastim iscjedkom. Pomislila sam da sam trudna ,a zatim mi se jutros dogodilo to da sam ponovno dobila menstuaciju 11.10.

----------


## jelena.O

ajde ti vidi s ginićem jel sve ok.

moja lažna mentruacija ima skoro 18.5 godina

----------


## Njv

Nova sam,prije tri god imala sam tezak period rodzenje mrtve bebice zbog tumora kojeg doktori nisu vidjeli,poslije operacije imala sam redovan menzes,sada mi je kasnilo 7dana i juce mi se desi da dobijem kao neke grceve u stomaku i kao dobijem ali samo na maramicama kada se obrisem,sacekam jedan dan kontam tek me otvara kad i danas ista stvar i kad piskim samo naka sluz crna kao krv se razvuce inace tako ne dobivam,zanima me dali postoji mogućnost da sam trudna

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Njv, nakon 7 dana kasnjenja test na trudnocu ce svakako pokazati ako si trudna.

----------

